# Sears SS16 Twin no clutch/gears? Something.....



## BJoy17 (May 20, 2020)

Hello out there in tractor land. I'm the relatively proud new owner of the above early 70's garden tractor. I surprisingly won it at auction (not running) and have replaced a bunch of ignition parts so that now it does run. When I attempt to get her to move I get no response from the clutch. No sounds or response at all from Reverse, gear 1, gear 2, a bit of a grind from 3 and 4 but no engagement. I have replaced the drive belt and adjusted it per the manual. Having never worked on any clutch or gear issues I would really appreciate any advice on how to diagnose my problem. I imagine the worst but am hoping it's something simple. I did have some problems with the tensioner pulley (having removed it with the battery shelf) but am pretty sure it is reinstalled correctly. What was originally one large spring had been replaced with two hooked together so it was tricky getting all parts to cooperate. Sorry no pictures but the tractor is in another location. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

What year and Sears model # is it? 

You've got me a little confused. The SS16 came with 3 forward and 1 reverse, but it also had a high/low range selector lever/knob in front of the right rear fender. *Up for high*, *Center is Neutral*, *down for low*. Make sure the range selector is either up or down, it won't go anywhere if the range selector is in the center position.

See page #9.. Figure 9.... in the attached file

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/554905/Sears-917-25752.html?page=9#manual


----------



## BJoy17 (May 20, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> What year and Sears model # is it?
> 
> You've got me a little confused. The SS16 came with 3 forward and 1 reverse, but it also had a high/low range selector lever/knob in front of the right rear fender. *Up for high*, *Center is Neutral*, *down for low*. Make sure the range selector is either up or down, it won't go anywhere if the range selector is in the center position.
> 
> ...


Bob

My bad on gear number. Like I said I haven't driven it yet. Pretty sure I had the range selector on Low. Will def check when I am on site this weekend. That range selector doesn't require any clutch pedal interaction does it? You just position the lever either up/down, right? And thanks for replying I need as many clues as I can accumulate before my next shop session.


----------



## BJoy17 (May 20, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> What year and Sears model # is it?
> 
> You've got me a little confused. The SS16 came with 3 forward and 1 reverse, but it also had a high/low range selector lever/knob in front of the right rear fender. *Up for high*, *Center is Neutral*, *down for low*. Make sure the range selector is either up or down, it won't go anywhere if the range selector is in the center position.
> 
> ...


Model number 917.25751 BF-MS2379B


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If you can roll the machine around the shop floor right now, both the gear selector and the range selector are in *NEUTRAL*. Once again, read very carefully the last two sentences on page 9 -- Figure 9 in the link I sent you. You may have to rock the machine back and forth a little to get the range selector to engage in either high, or low range....

I also just posted the Factory Service Manual/Parts Catalog for that Onan BF Series Engine to the Manuals Section of this Forum


----------



## BJoy17 (May 20, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> If you can roll the machine around the shop floor right now, both the gear selector and the range selector are in *NEUTRAL*. Once again, read very carefully the last two sentences on page 9 -- Figure 9 in the link I sent you. You may have to rock the machine back and forth a little to get the range selector to engage in either high, or low range....
> 
> I also just posted the Factory Service Manual/Parts Catalog for that Onan BF Series Engine to the Manuals Section of this Forum


Bob
Guess I need to read the manuals. If I had it in a range, and in neutral on the gear shift, and the clutch still doesn't engage, what is the next thing to look for?
I am excited to get this thing moving. Appreciate you taking the time to upload those files.


----------

